# Merde ! (good luck wish)



## agoodeno

In the book "Teach Yourself French Vocabulary" by Noël Saint-Thomas, she (I always thought Noel was a man's name, but apparently not) says

Good luck:
The literal translation of this phrase is 'bonne chance'.
However, it is considered to bring bad luck if one actually says
it! To wish someone good luck in French, one says 'Merde!' ...!

I would just like to confirm that this is really done by the French before I start wishing people a friendly « Merde ! ».

Alan

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  
See also  Bon Courage and   dire merde (bonne chance).


----------



## Jim69

The explanation is the truth.
Some superstitious people prefer to say "Je te dis merde!" in place of "Bonne chance".
Most of the time, they say "Je te dis merde!" more than "merde!" alone.


----------



## I-Robin-I

I thought 'merde' was only used in the theatre in the same way as we say 'break a leg'. So its ok in the theatre but not greatly appreciated elsewhere. "Bonne chance" is fine "for good luck" in general.


----------



## Jim69

Sometimes, students do the same, actually parent students (or friends) use "je te dis merde" when a student takes an exam (BAC for example).

But it's true, that the custom comes from theatre.


----------



## DearPrudence

I-Robin-I said:
			
		

> I thought 'merde' was only used in the theatre in the same way as we say 'break a leg'. So its ok in the theatre but not greatly appreciated elsewhere. "Bonne chance" is fine "for good luck" in general.


 
We don't use 'merde' only in the theatre. We can say that for exams mainly. Some people say 'bonne chance' but it happens that the other person doesn't like it and think you hate him.
So my advice, before any test or exam, say 'merde'
but if it's more general (you're moving out, ...), you can say 'bonne chance'.
Personally (but it's because I'm very strange), I never say 'bonne chance' but always say 'bon courage', for which I haven't found a good translation yet.

And you can say either: 'je te dis 'merde'' or simply 'merde'. (But I have the impression that if you only say 'merde', it's because the 'ordeal' you're facing is just about to happen).


----------



## pichade

I always say merde, and when sombedy says it to you, you must not reply by thank you!if you do, you're not going to be very lucky!that's the tradition!


----------



## sonsinimitables

One of my friends told me that saying "Good Luck" in French was sometimes rude.  Is he lying?  (For the record, he has lied to me before.)

Context:  I wished him luck at his piano lesson.  He probably wasn't as prepared as he could have been -- I wrote "Good luck!  I'm sure you'll be fine ."  He said he interpreted it along the lines of "Good luck, loser..."  (I'm guessing he didn't read my second sentence).  

So, is it actually rude to say "Good luck" (Bonne chance !) ???  I had absolutely no intention of being rude in my message.

Merci beaucoup!
~sonsinimitables~


----------



## DearPrudence

It isn't "rude" but for some people (I'm not superstitious but I never say "good luck"), they think it brings bad luck.
Before going on stage, don't say "bonne chance" to an actor but "merde" (yes, it does mean "shit").

Personally I don't like using it for an exam or something because I don't like to think that my future is in the hands of luck but on the contrary, that I can do something.
And I suppose it's true you can have the impression you're saying:
"good luck (you're so bad that it's the only thing that can save you)"


But that's only my (strange) opinion.  
Bonne chance avec le français.


----------



## Jocaste

Don't worry about what you told him !!
It is not rude.
I think your friend is just a bit too irascible : he had to believe that you were poking fun at his talent as a pianist !


----------



## FrançoisXV

not rude, but a double entendre: (même chose avec : bon courage !)
- I wish you good luck
- no chance, or it's impossible
It all depends on how it is said. (or written)
E.G.: tu penses trouver une voiture d'occasion en bon état à moins de 1000 euros ? bonne chance !


----------



## AWhiteFlame

I agree with FrançoisXV. The same can be said for English. It can be used sarcastically, which can be taken as rude.


----------



## Nouchka

"Bonne chance" is not rude at all. Idem for "bon courage". If your friend is a little bit paranoid, yes, he will think that you are sarcastic... but in that case, it should be the same for the nicest word that you could tell him.


----------



## Cath.S.

I agree with Nouchka. Your friend is either paranoid or superstitious, unless he is a superstitious paranoiac. 

_Il ne faut pas être superstitieux : ça porte malheur_, disait toujours mon père, avec un clin d'oeil.


----------



## jann

Like DearPrudence, I have a French friend who always says in perfect sincerity that he prefers _bon courage_ over _bonne chance_ because it implies personal control instead of dumb luck  

PS.  DearPrudence, pour un acteur qui monte sur scène, on a bien l'équivalent de _merde_ : "break a leg!"


----------



## sonsinimitables

Question:  Can one write "Merde" in a letter or will people wonder why you just interjected "Shit!" into the middle of the discussion?


----------



## DearPrudence

He he. I don't know. Personally writing it would seem strange to me, even if I do say it ... Let's note that personally, I say "*allez, merde*" but I don't know if it changes much the incongruity of such a word.


----------



## Librekom

L'origine de l'expression "MERDE" pour les acteurs, viens de l'époque ou les spéctateurs se déplaçaient en calèche avec des chevaux. 

Quand on laisse plein de chevaux pendant deux ou trois heures devant un théatre, quand tout est fini, il a y plein de "merde" devant le théatre. 

Dès lors, souhaiter beaucoup de merde à un acteur avant un pièce de théatre équivaut en fait à lui souhaiter que beaucoup de monde vienne voir sa pièce. C'est un peu l'équivalent de "success" en néerlandais.

Depuis, on a un peu détourné l'expression !


----------



## chain-reaction

An similar expression in English is used in the world of theatre. Professional of the theater say "break a leg !" to each other for good luck. This is a tradition of inversion where it is considered "magical" to say the opposite of what you think for good luck. This kind of practice can be found in most cultures. It aknowledges the fact that the universe has a part of irrationality.


----------



## pecoisne

Just keep in mind that you want to say "merde" only to someone you know well! It's somewhat unformal, so make sure not to use it with anyone.


----------



## Hellowdy

I never say "merde" alone, but well "bonne merde" and as someone has already said, you shouldn't answer "thank you" or you'll have bad luck 

but it is really colloquial


----------



## Blubird607

I understand that you are not supposed to respond to "merde" or "bonne merde" with thank you...so what _does_ one respond with?


----------



## itka

> I understand that you are not supposed to respond to "merde" or "bonne merde" with thank you...so what _does_ one respond with?


Nothing at all, or something neutral like : "on verra bien..."



> I never say "merde" alone, but well "bonne merde" and as someone has already said


 It's not used here (south of France). I've never heard it and I would have thought is was somehow offensive ! ... of course, with a foreign accent, I would have thought the person made a mistake !


----------



## Already-Seen

> It's not used here (south of France). I've never heard it and I would have thought is was somehow offensive ! ... of course, with a foreign accent, I would have thought the person made a mistake !


Can't say I've heard it either... I would find it offensive too thinking I was being called a _merde!_

ETA: a variant I've heard _"On se dit 'merde' !"_ when two people are wishing each other good luck.


----------



## Perhonorificus

Seeing as though you're from Canada, I should warn you that the use of _bonne merde_ is not advisable over here (scatological jokes might follow).  There is nothing wrong with a hearty _bonne chance!_


----------



## Nicomon

Well, _ (je te dis) merde_ is said in Quebec as well, and not always followed by childish jokes... but I have yet to hear _bonne merde_.  

I however agree with Perho that _bonne chance _ is perfectly fine to translate _good luck_.  

Actually, I think a closer English equivalent to the French _je te dis merde_ in such context would be _break a leg_.


----------



## alisonp

I believe "merde" is also used in the ballet world in anglophone countries, presumably because so much of ballet uses French anyway.


----------



## Méli-mélomane

Another option for those who prefer to leave luck out of it is to say "Bon succès". This might have pleased the touchy piano player.


----------



## Librekom

thats true but you will heard Bon succès in Switzerland and Canada. In France or Belgium, it will be understood but it will look unfamilar.


----------



## Flasqueplasq

lucianap79 said:


> Some french friends told me that instead of saying good luck they say "bonne merde" and not only merde! so be careful about saying that cause people can get u wrong!


 
I'm student in Belgium and we are used to say "bonne merde" before an exam, but never "merde" alone. In here if you say "merde", people will think you mean "shit".


----------



## Lothian

@Librekom : I'm from France, that's certainly why I don't know the "bonne merde" expression.

In France we would rather say "Merde" alone.
To summarize this topic, it seems that "Merde" is used in French from France, whereas "Bonne merde" is mostly used in French from Belgium.


----------



## Mamat

When someone says "bonne chance" to me, I don't think he considers that I won't succeed... if you really think about it, OK, it seems like "you are a loser, you will succeed only if you are lucky" but for me it is not what I feel.

I just want to clarify something. "Merde" is a bit familiar so don't use it when you write (or speak) to someone who is not your friend or part of your family. It is not very vulgar but it could be bad taken !


----------



## Luisita

Hello all. My very good friends are originally from France and after many years living in the U.S. they have decided to take a job opportunity in Paris. They are having a farewell party at their home with most people in attendance being French. I have offered to bake a cake for the occasion and I would like to write "good luck" on the cake. What should I write on the cake? "bonne chance" "bonne courage" "bonne merde" "Merde!" Not sure how I feel about writing anything "merde" on a cake..... I'm stumped; please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Viobi

A softer version : "Tu sais ce que je te dis!"


----------



## Luisita

Thanks! Is there a shorter version of "good luck" in French that could go on the cake? One, two words tops?


----------



## Itisi

You could write 'Meilleurs Voeux'.  (I certainly wouldn't write 'Merde' on a cake!)


----------



## tartopom

Luisita said:


> Is there a shorter version of "good luck" in French that could go on the cake? One, two words tops?



2 words ? "Bonne chance".


----------



## Zolthar

It's because there is a legend that wishing good luck "bonne chance" to some one, will instead bring him bad luck... so instead, we wish him shit "merde" in the hope that the opposite will happen.

- Personne A : J'ai un gros examen demain et je suis nerveux.
- Personne B : Je ne te souhaiterai pas bonne chance, ça porte malheur. Alors je te dis merde!
- Personne A : Merci!


----------



## wildan1

How about putting _Bonne rentrée _on the cake? Which really means "good luck on going home."


----------



## Zolthar

"Bon retour" or "Bon voyage de retour" would be better.

Wishing "Merde" is more for something more serious (Like an exam or a stand up speech), I wouldn't write "Merde" on a cake  It would be a bit akward. Especially if it's a chocolate cake


----------

